# We Are Now Legal!!!



## eco steve (Aug 3, 2009)

EV Grinning, we have just completed our conversion from gas to electric, two weeks ago the Fiero passed it's safety test with no problems. We had the car licensed and plated the following week. We have had a few road tests, trying to find the actual range per charge. We are averaging about 25 km's (15.33 miles) per charge with a charging cost that has averaged about $0.67 and taking about 6 hours to charge @ 10amps per charger from a standard 115 volt ac plug rated at 15 amps. The top speed averages about 80 km per hour (49.71 miles) The range and speed performance is not bad for used UPS (uninterrupted power supply) batteries from a computer back up system. We hope in the near future to purchase lithium batteries which will most definitely increase the range to about 100 km (62 miles), improve the top speed to about 100 km per hour and have a battery life between 5 and 10 years. Even though the range is less than I expected, I am really enjoying showing the conversion to people and their shock when I open the rear deck to expose the engine conpartment. So the upgrades , the quest for extended range, speed and performance start.










Google ecosteve for all my blogs, pics and links


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats! Where do you live?
Here in Pennsylvania, USA it looks like i will have to jump through some hoops...


----------



## eco steve (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you, we live in Ontario, Canada. Are the restrictions that tight in Pennsylvania? How many hoops do you think?


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

There are only 3 shops in a 100km radius that can inspect it. The restrictions are not clear,and no one can explain them. They are not public, and the shops don't know because they have no idea how to read the so called "confusing book from hell."

All i know at this point is all the money i spent on black 2/0 wire was basically wasted. Needs to be Orange. I'm thinking spray paint.

Also, i have to classify it as a modified vehicle, so the insurance rates(require here to drive) will be huge.


----------

